# tt-sport mk1



## TT-SPORT BOI (May 2, 2009)

Hi there.
im a new user to ******** . i have just bought a tt sport mk1. im looking to put new pads and discs on very soon i have been looking at the ebc discs and pads and ideas or advice?. Hayden


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, put a post in the mark 1 section and you'l get more response to your question. I have redstuff pads with crn discs on mine and find them ok but a bit noisy. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the TTOCis calling you www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

For got to say Awesome are having a special on discs and pads have a look at there section


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

